# Pond Heater



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

What is a good way to keep a pond/swamp from freezing? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have power relatively close? (200ft or so) If you do look up "Ice Eater". If not only other option with no power is probably a windmill.

-Greg


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

maybe it is called the ice eater, i'm not sure, but in the Cabela's waterfowl catalog they had some kind of turbine that moves water to break up the ice.


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ice eater. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Its depends how often you want to hunt it.
If daily an ice eater or two off a generator will work. If only weekends I'd let it freeze and chainsaw out an area to hunt or use an ice saw


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I plan on hunting it often it will be right next to my house. I think there is power to a barn that is close to the water.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Gonna cost you some coin for this venture.
http://www.thepowerhouseinc.com/store.asp


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

3/4 hp 115V with 100' cord was 500-700 bucks when I googled it. If you have a good private land spot I'd suggest it. If I had a spot I'd own one.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Air Traffic Control (Oct 3, 2010)

You guys must have money to BURN 500-1000 bucks your CRAZY. Ok here is a simple and chaep solution. Buy a cheap trolling motor (same thing as an ice eater just points in a different way) I am in the USCG and I work on buoys and light houses so this is how I know the next part. Buy some 12v DC 100 amp hour batteries (depends on the trolling motor) rig a solar panel to it and, just like that you are in business nothing to check on just let it run. If you need more info PM me. Also the other benefit is now you would have the batteries and panel you could use it on a light in the deer blind, duck blind, or any other place that you can't get electricty and don't want to have a lug around a generator 2 batteries aren't too bad and they should last about 6 years.


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

Not knocking the ice eater, that's the way to do it if the spot/set-up really is that sweet and it makes sense financially. 

Like Air Traf Con said, I think you can get creative with a cheap craigslist trolling motor. Depending on how handy you are and how weedy the water is you could rig up a mallard machine type contraption (w/ or w/o decoys) to keep the ice from forming.







could equal this:




















Homemade version from another site:


----------

